# Diy Food



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I am planning on making some DIY food soon enough, and here is what I have put together for ingredients. Am I missing anything? BTW its probly going to be for snakeheads or large predatory fish.

Shrimp with shell
Krill
Scallops
Garlic
Peas
Carrots
Spirulina powder
Calcium
Multi vitamins
Omega-3 ?

How do I know what ratio of each to put in, like how much omega-3, calcium or spirulina powder?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I think you will lose interest in this endeavour quickly.

One main reason, is it is usually very messy (in the tank) never mind a pain to make, for no reason in my opinion.

Snakeheads are like you say, predatory, so a main diet of shrimp, krill, etc etc will do them good. For balanced nutrition, you can easily pellet train. Mine were quite easy to pellet train.



Restricted- said:


> I am planning on making some DIY food soon enough, and here is what I have put together for ingredients. Am I missing anything? BTW its probly going to be for snakeheads or large predatory fish.
> 
> Shrimp with shell
> Krill
> ...


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Too late.. I made it a few days ago. Full prawns, scallops, peas carots, spirulina powder, a little vitamin c.

I have made it before I know how messy it is, I just like to know exactly what's in my food and all. Predatory doesn't mean they don't need any veggies in their diet!


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I've always just done equal parts of all the meats little less on the veggies and somewhere in between on the pellets and waffers. It's real thick that way so you have the option to thin it out with water. I use gelatin to avoid a mess. Works out great

Good luck with it


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I did put a little more meat then veggies, and I did use gelatin too, holds together real nice in the water until the fish start picking at it.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Restricted- said:


> I am planning on making some DIY food soon enough, and here is what I have put together for ingredients. Am I missing anything? BTW its probly going to be for snakeheads or large predatory fish.
> 
> Shrimp with shell
> Krill
> ...


looks like a good recipe
my recipe is not precise at all just a handfull of silversides some tilapia, krill,garlic small handful of pellets,some veggies few drops of vita chem blend til its paste then add geletin..I use the jello bean mold tray for easy portions then freeze ..its great to make your own fish food for your fish..my fish love it..peace


----------



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

is an interesting topic, the recipe seems great.

would like to share with you, if you agree to be with me.

sankeheads predators are fish normally feed the fish omnivores or vegans, those in their stomachs contain vegetables that are consumed and our fish to eat, also eat vegetables that are in their stomachs, or so I think i yos vegetables are a good complement to a slurry.

try to make a slurry in the day for my nattereris, but food was a disaster LOT ensuciava water and I had many problems with algae.


----------

